# mio trout



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

anybody out there fish near mio for trout with spinning tackle? headed up to my cabin in rose city for 5 days to do some bass and pike fishing and i thought i'd swing by the ausable to try for trout. i never really fish the ausable as im mainly a bass/pike fisherman but i was recently in north carolina whitewater rafting (did a little stream fishing while i was down there) and had a blast catching lots of brooks and browns in the river. figured i'd try the ausable since it's right there. so just curious what to try for a presentation on my ultralight.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Although the Au Sable brings a hint of flyfishing aura with it, thats not the only method employed for catching trout. Below Mio, in the trophy waters, special regulations are in effect (please check the regulations, don't take my word alone) for size, creel, and methods allowed for fishing. Artificials only, I believe, between the power line and McKinley bridge. Mepps & Panther Martins are a good choice. As are Rapalas or Bombers. Work the runs and holes. Drifting that section allows for covering much more water when you are in search mode.


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

This time of year, rapalas (5"-7") work really well right at dark and just after. If you are going to fish during the day time, try to find some riffles that break up the light going into the water. Although you may want to upgrade a little from the ultralight when using larger size rapalas. Some of those hogs get really warn out trying to land on really light stuff.


----------

